# New To All Of It!



## littlebee11 (May 24, 2006)

Hello to everyone!

We are not only new to camping but also just bought an outback!!
Very excited to read, learn, and hopefully meet new people!

Bub, Elisha,
Kaitlin, Kolten, & 
Frenchie (our standard poodle) action


----------



## outbackgeorgia (Jan 28, 2004)

Littlebee11,

Welcome to Outbackers!
You will find a lot of great people on this site, try to go to a Rally and meet them!
Feel free to ask anything, we try to answer.

Outbackgeorgia


----------



## stapless (Feb 20, 2005)

congrats and welcome!!

careful, this place is addicting









scott


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

action *Welcome to Outbackers, littlebee11* action 
And congratulations on the new Outback!
What model did you settle on?

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Devildog (Sep 8, 2005)

Welcome to the club littlebee and congrats on the new TT!


----------



## littlebee11 (May 24, 2006)

Boy I'll tell you, you all are very quick on responding!

Glad to see everyone is so friendly.

We have had our 04' 28RSS for a little over a month now and we have had it out twice, I love it so far.
We are pulling with an 02' Dodge 1500 and it is probably going to have to go for something bigger, I don't think that our mountains are going to like our truck!

Bub has already said that "3 meals a day might be the death of him", seems like that is all I want to do is feed the family.

We are thinking about taking it out this weekend but CG's are so full.
As I said we are learning!!

Newlyweds and 2 little ones too, that's all we do is learn!!!
Look forward to talking with you all!


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

Littlebee11,
Congrats on the new Outback and welcome to the site! I'm sure your family will have a great time for years to come. The mountains can be steep there, we used to ski at Snowshoe a lot.

Have fun.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome littlebee11 to the Outback Family
And congrats on the 28RSS nice model
Meeting the people in person from the forum is awesome
Best bunch of people I ever meet( and still meeting more)









Don action


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Congratulations and welcome aboard. action You're gonna love that trailer with the bunkroom for the kids. Enjoy it.

Scott


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Elisha,

Welcome to Outbackers and the wonderful world we've created here! You will enjoy your new home away from home and this forum. This is the friendliest bunch of people anywhere!

And helpful! They even torque your lug nuts for you! (inside joke, hey Ghosty!)

Enjoy!

Mark


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Congratulations, littlebee11, and Welcome! action Be sure to check out the Niagara Falls Rally in case you can attend!! So happy for you and for all of us to have you join in the fun!!


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Welcome,

Nonny mentoned Niagra Falls......However, don't forget about Luray, VA and Elkins, WV rallies this summer. Be sure to check out the Rally Section.

Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## Grunt0311 (Aug 23, 2005)

Welcome to the forum action . Post often, and let us know if you need any help!

Bill


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Welcome littlebee11,

You picked a great camper. Enjoy your family, and your camper. You are in the process of making great memories.

Rita


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Welcome to the site. Enjoy the Outback.

Gary


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

Welcome aboard! action 
You are only the second member I have seen on here from West Virginia. So that means a 100% increase in membership! My favorite WV campground would have to be Lake Sherwood in Greenbrier County. Unfortunately, it is dry camping only -- no hook-ups.

Bob


----------



## Greatblu (Apr 17, 2006)

I welcome you and your little dog too!
Welcome to the cult.

Camping is just so cool, and you started it the right way.
Hitch up the trailer, bring the doggy and head for the hills. 
Brilliant.

Congratulations.


----------



## Grunt0311 (Aug 23, 2005)

Greatblu said:


> I welcome you and your little dog too!
> Welcome to the cult.
> 
> Camping is just so cool, and you started it the right way.
> ...


Someone pass them the koolaid


----------



## biga (Apr 17, 2006)

Welcome from another newby. action

If you are new to pulling trailers, take your time, and be careful on the roads. Don't ever forget you are WIDE, LONG, and HEAVY. You have to swing your turns wide, use your mirrors and give yourself plenty of room. There are lots of idiots out there, and sometimes it seems they are all out to get you.









Just don't forget to Have Fun!


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

Welcome hope you enjoy your tt and this site
.
Have fun be safe and Camp, Camp, Camp


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Welcome to Outbackers. Indeed many on here respond promtly. Before I got my Outback I was taking a 5 hour drive to look at another brand (Max Lite) and posted a question on their forum. I got no response before my trip. You can post anything on here and will get replies immediately at almost any time of the day.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

action *Welcome Littlebee11 to Outbackers.com * action

*Congrats on the New TT!! You are going to love it & camping *









Tami


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome to the forum....Glad you're here.

Please ask all the questions you want...


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Welcome, welcome, welcome

You think its friendly here, join in a rally







meeting the group and watching the kids make friends is the greatest.

John


----------



## WILKINS3 (Feb 1, 2006)

Welcome aboard!! This is great place to be when you're waiting for the next trip. Tons of info and great freinds as well.

Good Travels!


----------

